# Ipod Direct Wire



## Maestr0 (Feb 2, 2005)

Im looking for a way to connect an ipod or ipod dock directly to the fuse box? The only power supplies I can find go in to a cig. lighter. I want to mount an ipod in the glove box, and wire the power to the passenger side fuse box on the touareg.
Thanks
M


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Ipod Direct Wire (Maestr0)*

You can also tap a fuse and connect the ground to a grounding point on the chassis. I can't help you with locating this on a Touareg.


----------



## Maestr0 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Ipod Direct Wire (GTIfreak)*

GTI,
the problem is knowing where to wire, it is finding the right wire! All the car ipod cables I have found connect to the 12v cigarette lighter. I want one that I can splice in to the fusebox.
Thanks,
M


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Ipod Direct Wire (Maestr0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maestr0* »_GTI,
the problem is knowing where to wire, it is finding the right wire! All the car ipod cables I have found connect to the 12v cigarette lighter. I want one that I can splice in to the fusebox.
Thanks,
M



cut off the cigarette lighter plug and just wire up the wires...you can wire them to the wires where the cigarrete lighter plug is, just beneath it. Take off the console and where the cigarette lighter is, tap into the wire http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maestr0 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Ipod Direct Wire (2ndTimesACharm)*

so 12v straight through the ipod dock connector won't fry my ipod?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Ipod Direct Wire (Maestr0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maestr0* »_so 12v straight through the ipod dock connector won't fry my ipod?


The ipod is 12V but I'm not sure id there is a voltage regulator in the adapters.
Have you seen this?
http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Ipod Direct Wire (Maestr0)*

Passenger side access panel that has the doors vent opening in it. At the bottom are a bunch of power taps. SOme switched, some not, refer to the diagram inside the panel to ascertain which one you want.


----------



## Maestr0 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Ipod Direct Wire (anothercar)*

Yes, I saw the engif adapter...nice piece, but not what I need...I have a blitzsafe going to my tregs radio, then in the glove box I have the RCA's plug in to an xm commander. I put Y-adapters on the rca's and have an ipod plugged in. So the blitzsafe runs an ipod or the xm, depending on which is on. 
So I all need is power for the ipod. If I get the belkin cig. lighter adapter and just cut that, doesnt it have audio in there as well? I may just put a cig. lighter in the glove box and get something like this...
http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/powerpod/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Ipod Direct Wire (Maestr0)*

Is this what you are looking for?
http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html


----------

